# My New Ladies



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Took a trip this morning to pick up some Enchanted Hill lines  Realllllly excited to breed these ladies to Voodoo's buck 

Let me slap a disclaimer here... They REALLY need baths and a good brushing. They look better in person, but they need work.

Enchanted Hill Cozette aka Cozy 









Enchanted Hill Crescent Moon aka Moony









The ladies waiting for me at the gate...









I cannot wait until it's warm enough to wash them up and give them haircuts. I'm told there's "no way" that Moony could be pregnant, but I also saw haybales stacked in the bucks' pen leaving less than a foot for them to clear and these fences weren't exactly goat proof. She's really wide, so who knows. I'm hoping she's not :tears: because those bucks were.... ewww. lol


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Both hubby & I LOVE Cozette


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats!  Pretty girls


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are very pretty congrats!! Moony is huge! I hope she's not pregnant though, if the bucks weren't good then that would be very unfortunate for her to be pregnant. They look like very nice goats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

First dibs on a Cozy doe next year  

Any udders on the girls?


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I checked. Neither have any udder, but have nice teats. Cozy had babies with her, maybe 6-7 months old.

Would it be wise to re-breed her in March? That gives her at least 8-9 months birth recovery.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

kids-n-peeps said:


> Both hubby & I LOVE Cozette


 Ditto! She's got a pretty bangin' beard. lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If Moony is an older doe with numerous kiddings she likely is just showing the belly sag of loose belly ligs. My Bootsie is a doe that really shows the kiddings behind her...round, low belly.
Both girls are very nice, Congrats on bringing them home!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Liz, Moony's up there. She turns 10 in March. Cozy turns 9 in June. I'm hoping to squeeze one or two breedings out of them before I "retire" them. They're shy, but they're coming around. Moony LOVES grapes. She chased me around the pen for half the bowl. lol

Also, so far, there's no rough housing or shoving between them and the baby girls. So far, so good.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah you can rebreed her in March that should be fine


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Excellent  I'll let Kristen know.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hopefully she can give you another round of kids and milk...My girl will turn 10 in May.
When choosing breeding dates for my girls, I take into account how long and how much milk they've been giving...normally if they kid mid March their in milk for 6-7 months when bred again so your girls should be fine with a March breeding.

Also, since you are planning them to kid in August, please be sure you take their late pregnancy comfort as consideration. Even being in PA the temps in the summer months can be very uncomfortable for a very pregnant goat. Lots of shade, and maybe even a fan in the heat of the day for them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats...they are beautiful.......  :greengrin:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks Liz 

The new barn is being built in a small clearing in the woods, which means their entire fenced in pen will be under forest canopy. I plan to add small fans inside the barn to keep the air circulating as well. It doesn't get too hot here, but we've been known to hit 100 some days.


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats! I am so jealous!


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

They are really pretty! I can see why you are so excited!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh, so glad you got them and they will a wonderful forever home!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Im glad you got them. :clap: I think they are beautiful congrats.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you. They are real sweeties.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful girls you have!


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

:leap: congratulations on such beautiful girls!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations on your additions! :stars: Now that we have seen the before pics, can't wait to see the pics after a day at the beauty salon. :wink:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh me too. As soon as it warms up, they're getting baths and a shave :x They're going to hate me. lol


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Does that mean no tips for the beautician?!?!? :ROFL:


----------

